# Improving Flexibility



## Vivec (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm starting to get into muay thai and would really like to improve my flexibility which is pretty poor currently. Besides practicing kicks etc can anybody provide any tips on what I can do additionally to improve my flexibility?

Cheers!


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 8, 2015)

I hate to say it but... just stretch. Flexibility is something that comes over time and with continual stretching. If you try to go too fast then you wind up hurting yourself and reverting. The two biggest things you are stretching are: ham strings, groin, and hips. Honestly, there are some really great 10 min splits training stretch videos on youtube. Just follow along, understanding that you're probably nowhere as flexible as the (usually) beautiful ladies in the videos, and keep at it. Make sure you're stretching for both forward and side splits in order to open everything up.


----------



## crazydiamond (Jul 8, 2015)

Yoga. There are even routines for marital artists., but most normal routines for beginners will include hip and leg flexibility routines.

Here is a partial routine from "Yoga for Martial Arts"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2015)

Ultimate Flexibility : A Complete Guide to Stretching for Martial Arts by Sang H. Kim


----------



## Vivec (Jul 8, 2015)

All really helpful replies guys, thanks!!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 8, 2015)

There are many many many threads here on stretching. 
The search function is your friend...


----------



## Vivec (Jul 8, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> There are many many many threads here on stretching.
> The search function is your friend...



I may be new but I am aware of that. I have already read a few but it doesn't hurt to ask the question myself to provide some context. No need to be a smart ****.


----------



## Buka (Jul 8, 2015)

Vivec said:


> I may be new but I am aware of that. I have already read a few but it doesn't hurt to ask the question myself to provide some context. No need to be a smart ****.


]

He wasn't being, he was being quite helpful. A valuable resource, really, one that should be used often. Honest.

Welcome to MT by the way. 

And also welcome to the world of stretching sucks....but you still gotta' do it, forever.


----------

